# Mountfield House Musbury Devon March 2017 pic heavy-ish!



## klempner69 (Mar 19, 2017)

Fabulous yet very derelict country house owned by Dr Annette Drummond-Rees.The house was split into four apartments many years ago and now have become part of an auction..the strange thing is,only part of the estate is up for auction...it is totally derelict with several floors very dangerous indeed.I can only assume the good Doctor loved collecting things as there are bag upon bag upon bag of china items all tagged with the price she paid,except these bags are simply left on the stairs unopened...there are at least six pianos in various rooms plus old televisions and record players..we saw at least two copies of Blondie`s Parallel Lines vinyl long player.This was for me a bit of a tense explore due to this house being overlooked so making me a little uneasy about getting seen,but hey,we made it,pics all taken and now here for you all to view...I am getting a tad too old for this.Big shout out to DJ Flava and Mark for letting us in on this little gem.Huge Thanks to Matt for asking us along on this one..lets go see the house ok..
Here is the frontage..I loved it but my missus wasnt keen



Closer now


Some leftover wheels


Cars that may even start again!


This only had 74K on the clock..looks like somone is keen to purchase it


In the hall now..there are so many chairs in this house as you will see


Maybe the good Dr`s hat



Lounge one


Complete with piano


Lounge two


Upstairs now..on each stair was a shopping bag containing ornaments bought from charity shops..it seemed the Dr never opened these bags again and put them on the stairs



As you can see



More pianos at the top of the stairs


Flat 3`s bedroom in pretty good condition


Flat 3`s`s lounge


Flat 2`s lounge now..my this is soo confusing!


Am going to stop now before I outstay my welcome..this is a room in the attic now



To make a little more sense of how this house was carved up into 4 flats,take a look at the below link to the full walk thru
https://klempner69.smugmug.com/Mountfield-House-2017/


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 19, 2017)

I love this house, but my favourite are the pianos, they are beautiful,


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 19, 2017)

Has your girlfriend got sight issues? Im with u its lovely


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 19, 2017)

how come you named it then...


----------

